# Am I being scammed?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So I've been talking to this girl I met online for about a week now and everything was going great until today. She tells me she got robbed and she has no money to pay her hotel bill or eat. She sends me the bill and everything. She tells me pay this bill and then she will leave the country she is in to come to where I live. She claims I'm the only person she has. She tells me I won't regret helping her out and that she will make it up to me big time.

Her story seems true but I just don't know. This is a little too much for me anxiety wise especially since I haven't even heard her voice or video chatted with her. She claims the hotel there doesn't have mics or something. She sounds so sincere but idk. I don't have that type of money anyways ($580). I will just pray for her I guess. I'm not sure how to feel though.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds like a scam.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Uh... yes. Yes, you are. Sorry, sweetie.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep, it's a scam. Don't do it.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Girl=doubt it. Scam=yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Everything screams scam but what if its not? I will just pray for her regardless. She says she is a woman of faith, so lets see how strong her faith is now. She should know God has her regardless. But yeah I'm over it.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Her story seems true?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's a scam. They reel you in with feelings and then ask for help. Don't fall for it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

100% scam. You're the only person she has? :roll Haven't heard her voice? I'm pretty sure they have phones at hotels.

Don't do it. Sounds extremely suspicious.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

If she were an astronaught stranded in space needing funding for a return mission and with Earthly holdings of $500 mil in gold bouyon they would give you upon return, it might be true. But this does sound a little on the shady side...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Aww, sorry you got scammed :hug


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

If you think its true...... Chuckle... Gotta luv gullible men.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sounds dodgy? 

where did you meet "her"? There is a lot of these Russian or Eastern European scamming women. there's actual lists of these known scammers with their aliases published.

a week is nothing, way too short a time. don't let desperation for a female reel you in to being a scam victim..

ask her for HER bank account details so YOU can deposit the money into to her account, see what the reaction is. say you can only afford to send her $20 just now till you get your next paycheck.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh goodness, RUN the other way and don't look back. :afr

If I needed money so direly I'd not only go to great lengths to prove I'm legitimate, I'd also (reluctantly) ask for only a little bit of help, not just send somebody the entire bill. The gall!

I'm sorry that what looked like a promising friendship/relationship turned out to be such a person.  At least it only took a week to learn the truth, I guess...?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

path0gen said:


> Her story seems true?


Idk I like to give people the benefit of the doubt because that is what I would want from others.



StephCurry said:


> 1 I'm pretty sure they have phones at hotels.


Yeah good point. But she is in Africa now.



KILOBRAVO said:


> sounds dodgy?
> 
> where did you meet "her"? There is a lot of these Russian or Eastern European scamming women. there's actual lists of these known scammers with their aliases published.
> 
> ...


I met her on a dating site and then we took it to email for a week now. She was staying in Houston (she gave me her address) but went to Africa to do some freelance journalist work. She claims she will relocate once she returns to the states in a week. I just told her I couldn't send her anything because I'm poor. It sucks though becasue if this is a real person I will feel like an a** for not trying harder. I try to help people in need but this situation is causing me too much anxiety.



tehuti88 said:


> Oh goodness, RUN the other way and don't look back. :afr
> 
> If I needed money so direly I'd not only go to great lengths to prove I'm legitimate, I'd also (reluctantly) ask for only a little bit of help, not just send somebody the entire bill. The gall!
> 
> I'm sorry that what looked like a promising friendship/relationship turned out to be such a person.  At least it only took a week to learn the truth, I guess...?


Well she dropped the price to $150 saying she can just use the money for food and stuff. Idk if you read her messages to me its so real.....hard to believe someone would go through great lengths to con someone. But then again she did fall for me rather soon.

Here is the email she sent asking for help. I've said I couldn't help since then but here is the original message....

Kevin have been waiting to hear back from you,am really sad right here cause what happen to me here was beyond my expectation i have been crying here and i don't expect this right now..Sweetie on my way coming back from where to get some few stuffs for myself cause you know am leaving this country,outside the hotel suddenly some two guys stopped me by coming near me they drag my bag with gun in theirs hands on my way and was trying to beat me up as well i was so scared and got mugged by them  .Sweetie i was shouting aloud for help but they took my bag away,i was having some money in it to get my hotel bills paid after i get back..But right now these bad **** ******* guys took my bag away..I try to locate the nearest Police Station,sweetie i got there and i was trying to explain what happen to me as a white lady,but i was really surprised with what they are asking from me..they are asking me for bribe before they could help me make an investigations on this guys....I was really sad,hopeless and helpless right here,i don't know what to do,where else to go....I came back to the hotel on getting to the hotel the hotel manager as been asking for me..he taught i had runaway with their Hotel Charges Bill..I tried to explain all what has happen to me right here,but he never listen to me all he was asking me for was their hotel bill.. i got fed up right now with everything happening right now and my travelling document as been seized by the hotel manager sweetie....I really need your help sweetie cause am not happy about what is happening to me right now...If you could assist me with the bills which is $580 i will really be grateful and happy cause am not happy asking you this kind of help but i just have to let you know so that you can help me out of here and i can leave here in no time baby and if you don't mind i can come to you baby.......
Please do this for me and i will surely pay you back.. i don't mind if you are going to lend me the money. Please don't think negatively about me.. I am the type that hate to put my problems on other cause, they may want to take advantages of that. Right now, i have no problem that to ask the next person to me for help and you are that next person to me and to my dearest heart.I hope you won't get mad at me for asking you for money which i know myself i am not suppose to do. God in heaven will surely be with you and help you through your difficulties and also i had to tell the receptionist to help get the hotel bill invoice by scanning it just to attach it for you to see sweetie .I really need you so much and you are all have got right now baby.Please get back to me when you get this baby.

I guess it was scam....but I so trust and believe people until they give me a reason not to. But yeah whatever. I've prayed for this person just in case its true.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

A gold star to the first person to tally the "baby"s and "sweetie"s in that email.

My favorite part:


> .they are asking me for bribe before they could help me make an investigations on this guys


It's a scam, man. 100%.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Scamaz


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow does this person even speak English?? Lmao.

Bro after reading 'her' message I am *convinced* this a scam. It's so blatant. It does not come off as sincere in any way. Don't feel bad about this, at all. This is a poor attempt to scam you. Yes, people go to even further lengths than this to scam others. This is nothing. You can pray for 'her' if you really want to, but I wouldn't even do that.

Please don't fall for this bull**** bro. Look at what everyone else is saying on this thread, too.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It's a scam, and the email she sent about asking for money is not even that personalised. The word "sweetie" appears 6 times in it and "baby" four times, it's just emotional manipulation.

Most likely the person operates by messaging a lot of people and then picks the the targets after seeing who responses.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Kevin have been waiting to hear back from you,am really sad right here cause what happen to me here was beyond my expectation i have been crying here and i don't expect this right now..Sweetie on my way coming back from where to get some few stuffs for myself cause you know am leaving this country,outside the hotel suddenly some two guys stopped me by coming near me they drag my bag with gun in theirs hands on my way and was trying to beat me up as well i was so scared and got mugged by them  .Sweetie i was shouting aloud for help but they took my bag away,i was having some money in it to get my hotel bills paid after i get back..But right now these bad **** ******* guys took my bag away..I try to locate the nearest Police Station,sweetie i got there and i was trying to explain what happen to me as a white lady,but i was really surprised with what they are asking from me..they are asking me for bribe before they could help me make an investigations on this guys....I was really sad,hopeless and helpless right here,i don't know what to do,where else to go....I came back to the hotel on getting to the hotel the hotel manager as been asking for me..he taught i had runaway with their Hotel Charges Bill..I tried to explain all what has happen to me right here,but he never listen to me all he was asking me for was their hotel bill.. i got fed up right now with everything happening right now and my travelling document as been seized by the hotel manager sweetie....I really need your help sweetie cause am not happy about what is happening to me right now...If you could assist me with the bills which is $580 i will really be grateful and happy cause am not happy asking you this kind of help but i just have to let you know so that you can help me out of here and i can leave here in no time baby and if you don't mind i can come to you baby.......
> Please do this for me and i will surely pay you back.. i don't mind if you are going to lend me the money. Please don't think negatively about me.. I am the type that hate to put my problems on other cause, they may want to take advantages of that. Right now, i have no problem that to ask the next person to me for help and you are that next person to me and to my dearest heart.I hope you won't get mad at me for asking you for money which i know myself i am not suppose to do. God in heaven will surely be with you and help you through your difficulties and also i had to tell the receptionist to help get the hotel bill invoice by scanning it just to attach it for you to see sweetie .I really need you so much and you are all have got right now baby.Please get back to me when you get this baby.


You believed that a person who writes like that is a professional journalist?  He or she likely has a 3rd grade level education.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Don't feel bad about this, at all.


I'm good .



Amphoteric said:


> Most likely the person operates by messaging a lot of people and then picks the the targets after seeing who responses.


Yep.



Paul said:


> You believed that a person who writes like that is a professional journalist?  He or she likely has a 3rd grade level education.


Ikr, lol. I was foolish.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just stop responding to this person.... after a short time... they'll give up and continue the scam on another person. 

using a dating site is a great place for sly conwomen to use a guys honest pretenses to con / scam him. 

you'd be a bit safer to try a paid dating site.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I would've sent her all my moneys. Then I'd be married to a Nigerian princess. Happily ever after, *****es. Your loss. Send me the email!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If someone you don't even know on a dating site who you haven't even met yet is asking you for money, then it's a guaranteed scam.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Fake because if you google the message she sent you, other people have reported being sent the same message


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

pretty sure its a *guy* ....


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Omgblood said:


> Fake because if you google the message she sent you, other people have reported being sent the same message


Ah goodness...here's an example.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

If you travel to such faraway country you have to expect to be robbed so you need to figure out some back up solution before you go. Once I even got stolen travellers cheques and passport and all documents. The hotel owner borowed me money until I got issued new cheques at the bank, and I had to get issued a new passport. But I don´t remember the situation exactly because it was many years ago. If you get a card stolen, you need to call somewhere to block it as soon as possible, and get issued a new one. In extreme emergency I would probably contact my parents, but they are dirt poor so I wouldn´t want to bother them. Or she could contact some of her relatives or friends, but definitely only people she knows personally. Asking a person she never met and she knows only a week is fishy. As others say, it´s a scam.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Like everyone else said.. it's a scam. I don't think you should ever feel guilty for not sending money to a complete stranger.
I'm glad you're over it.. people who ask strangers for money aren't worth your time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Ah goodness...here's an example.


"Ah, goodness," is right. That looks like a copy past type of message to spam others with. I mean, who introduces themselves with body stats? Ok... Even if that person IS real, would you want to be with someone who's only personality trait is to boast their physicality? Yikes.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

You should send her $5 just to troll her. (or him)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I would've sent her all my moneys. Then I'd be married to a Nigerian princess. Happily ever after, *****es. Your loss. Send me the email!


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> So I've been talking to this girl I met online for about a week now and everything was going great until today. She tells me she got robbed and she has no money to pay her hotel bill or eat. She sends me the bill and everything. She tells me pay this bill and then she will leave the country she is in to come to where I live. She claims I'm the only person she has. She tells me I won't regret helping her out and that she will make it up to me big time.
> 
> Her story seems true but I just don't know. This is a little too much for me anxiety wise especially since I haven't even heard her voice or video chatted with her. She claims the hotel there doesn't have mics or something. She sounds so sincere but idk. I don't have that type of money anyways ($580). I will just pray for her I guess. I'm not sure how to feel though.
> 
> Thoughts?


 Chippendale, Jr. says leave while you can or you will have to enter his line of work to pay for the bill.


----------



## Zariale (Jun 29, 2016)

There are girls on dating sites just looking for free food/free money, etc, as well as people who are not girls at all who are just scamming.

I've met a few girls online that went pretty successfully, but there was this one girl who went to great lengths just to get free food/ a place to stay from me. For a whole month she pretended to be exactly the type of girl I wanted, sweet shy, etc, and it took only a month for her cover to unveil and realize she just wanted a place to stay and eventually tried getting money from me to buy drugs and food. She spent like a whole month pretending she liked me for that, and then I met one of her friends who says she does that to guys all the time.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

SA go0n said:


> You should send her $5 just to troll her. (or him)


I've actually thought about doing that in some of those emails haha. Just say like your cars broke and you need 10 bucks to get a bus ticket to go to the bank to wire the money :grin2:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A journalist wouldn't have such poor grammar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Send her an envelope full of those little sparkly heart shaped confetti things. Man I HATE it when people do that!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's a scam and the 'I'll leave my country' part doesn't do her any favours.

Also she dropped the price. If she was a genuine desperate person, she'd ask you for the mimium she needed in the first place not haggle.



Omgblood said:


> Fake because if you google the message she sent you, other people have reported being sent the same message


Yeah always check that first lol. A lot of these types of messages are ****ty copy and paste jobs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its over and done with now......I kinda feel dumb but whatever.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Its over and done with now......I kinda feel dumb but whatever.


Don't beat yourself up over it. There's a reason that this still goes on and that's because these scams work. And it's not that the people who fall for it are idiots that don't know what a scam is, it's just that it if you're a bit lonely, your judgment can be compromised by a well-worded luvy duvy message that plays on your heartstrings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SA go0n said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it. There's a reason that this still goes on and that's because these scams work. And it's not that the people who fall for it are idiots that don't know what a scam is, it's just that it if you're a bit lonely, your judgment can be compromised by a well-worded luvy duvy message that plays on your heartstrings.


Thanks I've moved on and this person has stopped messaging me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

As a general rule of thumb, never send any money to anyone you've never met.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

That sucks. You finally get a reply on a dating site and it turns out to be a scam. It's most likely a man in Nigeria. Hope you didn't fall for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Jeez $580. That's pretty bold for a scammer. Always best to get outside opinions if unsure about these things. You did the right thing Kevin.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks guys. Everything screams scam but what if its not? *I will just pray for her regardless*. She says she is a woman of faith, so lets see how strong her faith is now. She should know God has her regardless. But yeah I'm over it.


I wouldn't bother with that if I were you Kevin. At least "she" is a bit more imaginative than the guys that constantly contact me on skype. They always forget to hide the fact they're in Ghana and they really need to brush up on their English. ( I keep reminding them but they just won't listen.) If I talk to them now I just ask them for 10 thousand dollars for my sick friend. 

Tell "her" to go **** herself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> As a general rule of thumb, never send any money to anyone you've never met.


Thanks for the tip.



AngelClare said:


> Hope you didn't fall for him.


No, I'm good. Lol.



McFly said:


> You did the right thing Kevin.


Thanks .



don said:


> I wouldn't bother with that if I were you Kevin. At least "she" is a bit more imaginative than the guys that constantly contact me on skype. They always forget to hide the fact they're in Ghana and they really need to brush up on their English. ( I keep reminding them but they just won't listen.) If I talk to them now I just ask them for 10 thousand dollars for my sick friend.
> 
> Tell "her" to go **** herself.


Yeah that is over with.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

don said:


> At least "she" is a bit more imaginative than the guys that constantly contact me on skype. They always forget to hide the fact they're in Ghana and they really need to brush up on their English. ( I keep reminding them but they just won't listen.) If I talk to them now I just ask them for 10 thousand dollars for my sick friend.
> 
> .


how can they keep contacting you and get into these.conversations if you just don't accept the initial contact requests?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

There was a very likely scammer here on SAS months ago. Does anyone remember the homeless girl that needed a subway giftcard?

She (or he) was a new account with no prior posts. She needed gift cards that night before the restaurants closed. That seems to be a common things with scammers, they need the money urgently or it'll be too late. She never logged in here again after that one day.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> how can they keep contacting you and get into these.conversations if you just don't accept the initial contact requests?


Hi mate - I don't accept them anymore. But I used to occasionally just for a bit of light entertainment. 

I told a couple they really need to get better at their English skills if they ever hoped to pull anything decent off. Plus hopefully hide the fact that they're in bloody Africa - Jesus, what a bunch of wankers.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

McFly said:


> There was a very likely scammer here on SAS months ago. Does anyone remember the homeless girl that needed a subway giftcard?
> 
> She (or he) was a new account with no prior posts. She needed gift cards that night before the restaurants closed. That seems to be a common things with scammers, they need the money urgently or it'll be too late. She never logged in here again after that one day.


I remember that - that was pretty convincing I must say. Still don't know if that was real or not.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

don said:


> Hi mate - I don't accept them anymore. But I used to occasionally just for a bit of light entertainment.
> 
> I told a couple they really need to get better at their English skills if they ever hoped to pull anything decent off. Plus hopefully hide the fact that they're in bloody Africa - Jesus, what a bunch of wankers.


hi . well I get a lot of those silly chat bots.... I accepted those to mess them around..... but I've never had a request from a random real person. .... although..... I probably would accept lol.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Same "Am really sad" letter can be found here: http://www.romancescam.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=88114


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

don said:


> I remember that - that was pretty convincing I must say. Still don't know if that was real or not.


Yeah it was convincing, I admit I sent a couple dollars before getting suspicious. That's pretty messed up to con people at a site like this.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

path0gen said:


> A gold star to the first person to tally the "baby"s and "sweetie"s in that email.


That was very suspicious. Anyone who uses that many baby's and sweeties, or any baby's and sweeties, even if they're not asking for money, be wary. They're either scamming or a cam-girl looking for customers.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

McFly said:


> There was a very likely scammer here on SAS months ago. Does anyone remember the homeless girl that needed a subway giftcard?
> 
> She (or he) was a new account with no prior posts. She needed gift cards that night before the restaurants closed. That seems to be a common things with scammers, they need the money urgently or it'll be too late. She never logged in here again after that one day.


I remember her/him. I was blown away at the amount of people that believed it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

nubly said:


> I remember her/him. I was blown away at the amount of people that believed it.


Lesson learned then for us that got duped. On other forums the mods would shut down those types of charity threads right away.


----------



## itsyouandme (Jul 4, 2016)

If you google scams like that, most scam victims get an email almost exactly like this. Bad grammar, terrible English, ect. ect. As someone who met her foreign husband online, Im sorry to tell you this but its definitely a scam ):


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> There was a very likely scammer here on SAS months ago. Does anyone remember the homeless girl that needed a subway giftcard?
> 
> She (or he) was a new account with no prior posts. She needed gift cards that night before the restaurants closed. That seems to be a common things with scammers, they need the money urgently or it'll be too late. She never logged in here again after that one day.


Um......I still talk to her. She got a job and a place kinda now. :um


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Um......I still talk to her. She got a job and a place kinda now. :um


Really? I feel like jerk now. But still it was suspicious especially because she was a new account. What was her username?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> Really? I feel like jerk now. But still it was suspicious especially because she was a new account. What was her username?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...homeless-with-extreme-social-anxiety-1699929/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> Really? I feel like jerk now. But still it was suspicious especially because she was a new account. What was her username?


She has been keeping me updated with stuff (through PMs). I mean she seems to be "real". What "is" her username you mean? Lol. She still talks to a few people here. Its @anxietykills95


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...homeless-with-extreme-social-anxiety-1699929/





Kevin001 said:


> She has been keeping me updated with stuff (through PMs). I mean she seems to be "real". What "is" her username you mean? Lol. She still talks to a few people here. Its @*anxietykills95*


So she did come back. After that thread I checked back a few times and she hadn't posted for a while so that cemented to me that it wasn't legit. I'll have to contact her to see how she's doing.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> She has been keeping me updated with stuff (through PMs). I mean she seems to be "real". What "is" her username you mean? Lol. She still talks to a few people here. Its @*anxietykills95*


I sent her a little money and she replied to me in e-mail a while later, but I was too shy to read it. I also didn't want her to feel obligated to pay me back. Good to know she seems to be legit and is doing somewhat better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> So she did come back. After that thread I checked back a few times and she hadn't posted for a while so that cemented to me that it wasn't legit. I'll have to contact her to see how she's doing.


Yeah she hasn't been on in awhile, she was struggling with work last time I checked in with her though.



tehuti88 said:


> I sent her a little money and she replied to me in e-mail a while later, but I was too shy to read it. I also didn't want her to feel obligated to pay me back. Good to know she seems to be legit and is doing somewhat better.


Read it if you still have it, lol.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> pretty sure its a *guy* ....


My money's on a 50-year-old balding pot-bellied cigar-smoking dude sitting in his undershirt who hasn't showered or changed his underwear for 3 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*sigh*

All I had to do was skim the first paragraph to see that there are red flags everywhere. The person whom you've been chatting with is a scam artist. Scam artists typically spend a short amount of time "getting to know you". If they think you're gullible enough, the next step is to conjure up a dramatic sob story. And of course you will never receive any proof of their current struggle (s). If their story pulls on enough of your heartstrings they will then proceed to ask for some money. You will never get paid back because they are likely from a underdeveloped nation and are poor. If something generally feels off when talking to someone, then that's usually your intuition telling you to leave them alone. lol.

It was probably a 45 year old man with a thick accent.


Thanks, Dr. Phil. !


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, like the 2nd sentence..."she" was robbed and has no money to pay her hotel bill...in other words, pays hotel bills in cash and was carrying her life savings in her pocket.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

That sucks. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

McFly said:


> Really? I feel like jerk now. But still it was suspicious especially because she was a new account. What was her username?


I was suspicious of her too and questioned her on a few things. Did seem really fake, especially with having a new account. It was understandable that you had doubts. Glad it is looking less like she scammed people.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

nubly said:


> I remember her/him. I was blown away at the amount of people that believed it.


It's a Her, I'm definitely not a scammer.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I sent her a little money and she replied to me in e-mail a while later, but I was too shy to read it. I also didn't want her to feel obligated to pay me back. Good to know she seems to be legit and is doing somewhat better.


Hi you should have read it. I was just grateful for your assistance and others on this forum.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

slyfox said:


> I was suspicious of her too and questioned her on a few things. Did seem really fake, especially with having a new account. It was understandable that you had doubts. Glad it is looking less like she scammed people.


Definitely understandable. I have been on this site for years prior because I like reading stories of other people dealing with anxiety but simply never made an account until I was seeking help.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

it's a scam.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

McFly said:


> Really? I feel like jerk now. But still it was suspicious especially because she was a new account. What was her username?


Hi McFly my story is definitely real although I wish it wasn't but I'm now working and have housing.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah she hasn't been on in awhile, she was struggling with work last time I checked in with her though.
> 
> Read it if you still have it, lol.


I'm going to PM you about the shenanigans happening at work.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

anxietykills95 said:


> Definitely understandable. I have been on this site for years prior because I like reading stories of other people dealing with anxiety but simply never made an account until I was seeking help.


Glad things have improved for you  Sorry if I have been rude, it just concerned me the possibility of you being a scammer.


----------



## Septic Rodent (Aug 28, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I will just pray for her I guess.


:haha Sorry, that line just cracked me up.

She sounds fake. Nigerian Prince fake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Septic Rodent said:


> :haha Sorry, that line just cracked me up.
> 
> She sounds fake. Nigerian Prince fake.


I trust people easily, don't laugh. Lol. Its over and done with.


----------



## Septic Rodent (Aug 28, 2014)

I wasn't laughing at you, I was laughing at that line. It reminded me of something.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

i don't know if it's a scam.And, it would be impossible to know for sure since u live in different countries and u have never even met or seen her irl DON'T give her any money. Bro, LDR's almost never workout. Don't get wrapped up in this girl.Mess with the girls who live near u bro.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

the collector said:


> i don't know if it's a scam.And, it would be impossible to know for sure since u live in different countries and u have never even met or seen her irl DON'T give her any money. Bro, LDR's almost never workout. Don't get wrapped up in this girl.Mess with the girls who live near u bro.


Idk why people always say that. Ldrs do work&#8230;..idk what it is but it has been the hardest to find myself a gf where I live(Atlanta). I had such hard time finding a gf where I live and got used to dating long distance that I actually prefer that she don't live here. I'm in a ldr(as usual) right now, it's going great! Yeah she doesn't like the distance thing (she's actually the closest I ever dated at 2hrs away), but that will be resolved soon when we move in together which should happen as soon as this summer or as late as before the year's end.

I never been in a standard relationship where I saw my baby everyday(that soon will change though)but I would think someone with sa, a ldr can work great because you get time to recollect yourself when you part ways. I love my alone time! Definitely going to be a life changer when I'm with my baby all the time, I'm ready though. I can't see how a ldr differs too much from a non ldr....just less time with each other. The goal is to live with each other eventually, might make it might not, I never made it actually(this should be it) but still have nothing bad to say about ldr. They aren't that bad...


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Glad things have improved for you  Sorry if I have been rude, it just concerned me the possibility of you being a scammer.


 No worries I was not offended at all it's quite understandable especially when people like whoever Kevin was talking to exsist.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

anxietykills95 said:


> Hi McFly my story is definitely real although I wish it wasn't but I'm now working and have housing.


Hey that's nice to hear, how long were you homeless? I sent the subway card as 'penis eating vagina monster'. Were you able to use the e-gift cards?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

It seems a lot like a scam, but just in case maybe consider asking for some kind of verification?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Rex87 said:


> Idk why people always say that. Ldrs do work&#8230;..idk what it is but it has been the hardest to find myself a gf where I live(Atlanta). I had such hard time finding a gf where I live and got used to dating long distance that I actually prefer that she don't live here. I'm in a ldr(as usual) right now, it's going great! Yeah she doesn't like the distance thing (she's actually the closest I ever dated at 2hrs away), but that will be resolved soon when we move in together which should happen as soon as this summer or as late as before the year's end.
> 
> I never been in a standard relationship where I saw my baby everyday(that soon will change though)but I would think someone with sa, a ldr can work great because you get time to recollect yourself when you part ways. I love my alone time! Definitely going to be a life changer when I'm with my baby all the time, I'm ready though. I can't see how a ldr differs too much from a non ldr....just less time with each other. The goal is to live with each other eventually, might make it might not, I never made it actually(this should be it) but still have nothing bad to say about ldr. They aren't that bad...


How many ldr have you been in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope its a scam. Not because of you but because I hope her situation is not true.

But, I mean, to make a logical thought, she does not have that money but she will pay for the flight to go there?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> How many ldr have you been in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty much all my dating experience have been long distance. I started dating when i became a otr trucker. Go on online dating, she could be in Texas, Illinois, Florida, even Vermont....and everywhere in between, I messaged them all. And 2 exes and a couple flings(one date to 2 weeks of dating), came out of it. I dated 2 women since being off the road(and unemployed), both ldr. The distance has been much closer than when I was a trucker but distance has never been an issue for me, its no problem for me to do a 4-7hr drive, I would even do 10 or more, all in my personal vehicle (perks of otr trucking is you can date anywhere in the lower 48 easily, no need to use your personal).

So to answer your question. It's more than a couple and pretty much all I know. But like I said in my other post, i will move in with my woman soon. Never made it that far with my exes(though we did talk about it and were close).


----------

